# Let's See Your Artistic Pictures



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I love it when pictures come out like this. Do you have any silhouettes or other artistic pictures to post? I'd love to see them.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

That DID turn out cool. I love the pine needles in it...they add texture to the photo.

This isn't a silhouette, but I consider it my most artist color and pose wise.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

That is beautiful! The stark black and white juxtaposed on the background of vibrant yellow and blue is really striking!


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Thank you. I was told though the head at the tree horizon is incorrect. I don't see why, but I'm not professional. Thanks. You always have great pics.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

This one's kind of a joke...


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

AlaskaDals said:


> Thank you. I was told though the head at the tree horizon is incorrect.


Nothing is incorrect when appreciating art. It's a personal taste thing. 

MegaMuttMom, I love the third picture (the garden path). Very evocative. 

The Corgis are adorable! I love the coat color against the bright green! Wow!

Here are a couple more of mine. 



















This was in another thread, but you may not have seen it:


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

My aunt's dog, Gertie...








and, not a dog...


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Also, obviously, not a dog...


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

MegaMuttMom, I love those pictures. The colors are gorgeous... just wow.

This is a picture I took of Chels_Girl's dog Kali as an assignment in composition. I was rather happy with it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

AlaskaDals said:


>


This is brilliant,looks like a painting.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

OMG what awesome pics being posted on this thread. Where to begin? 

FourIsCompany - you have AWESOME pics! I love the blk and wht. Great eye! Love the sunshine hitting half the face, really nice.

MegaMuttMom - Wow.. I absolutely lok the pic of the dog looking up. They are all great, but that's my fav. The chair is very artsy!

CorgiKarma - Quite a few pics you put there... but the horse ones are soo unique. The Corgie in the water is beautiful.

ShadowSky - Great Capture! So regal looking.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a different kind of "art" but appealing, nonetheless.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

ShadowSky said:


> MegaMuttMom, I love those pictures. The colors are gorgeous... just wow.
> 
> This is a picture I took of Chels_Girl's dog Kali as an assignment in composition. I was rather happy with it.


WOW!!! Do you know what kind of dog that is?? It looks so much like Cherokee


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I randomly thought a pic of Kenzie's paw and her perfectly manicured nails would look cool. And I was pleased with the outcome









One of my favorites of Hallie. I tried for composistion. 









Another of Hallie. She was so disappointed that her snow was melting. 









One I took when it first snowed. I really like the colors =]


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> WOW!!! Do you know what kind of dog that is?? It looks so much like Cherokee


To the best of our knowledge and based off of the other pups in her litter, Chels_girl thinks-and I agree- that she's a lab/husky mix of some sort. She has a sister who looks almost EXACTLY like a black lab, and an extremely husky like sister. You can see them in Chels_girl's picture post if you want a look.

Just want to add that Cherokee is really neat looking... is it a he or a she?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Hallie is so cute. I love the bridge picture. The manicured paw is great!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont really have any that are too artistic as the lens on my good camera is broken right now. these are what I could find:
Marley staring out my bedroom window at the dogs playing outside, we soon followed








Just a collage of Marley pics








Roxy and our friends pug Zeus (roxy wasnt too happy he was there)








This ones not too artistic but the background is the redeeming factor


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Very cool pictures everyone !! 

I liked how this one turned out of my Casper


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, I love that picture KelliCZ


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

These are about the extent of my artisticiness. Particularly because I don't have one of those fancy cameras y'all seem to have...


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

ShadowSky said:


> To the best of our knowledge and based off of the other pups in her litter, Chels_girl thinks-and I agree- that she's a lab/husky mix of some sort. She has a sister who looks almost EXACTLY like a black lab, and an extremely husky like sister. You can see them in Chels_girl's picture post if you want a look.
> 
> Just want to add that Cherokee is really neat looking... is it a he or a she?


Cherokee is a he and the rescue guessed that his dad may be a husky, that guess being among several other options. The people at agility class think he woo woos like a husky so, you never know? Maybe daddy was party husky. He is definitely NOT a lab in any way shape or form........


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Photoshopped a touch:


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Just my two portraits of the girls.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have no artistic talent whatsoever...but here are some pictures that I thought turned out well...





































MORE...


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

harrise, those are beautiful pictures and beautiful dogs!

Trent's "artistic" picture. They always look so much better in black and white!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Johnnie 




































Frankie's coming up next


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I always liked this one








not real artsy but I just like how it is laid out.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not a dog...but this is one of my fave pics that I've ever taken...of my Charlie pig.









I really like this one of Belle


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know if these count as "artistic"...beauty's in the eye of the beholder, right? lol

In any case, these are some of my many favorites...




























And just cuz I can...the Taffy-kitty


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

My sisters dog, Sadie


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

My Fave


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are my pics ...


Models :- 2 stray Pups and one stray Dog , My friends Persian Cat .

Equipment :- Nokia n73ME cam


1stly some stray dogies and pups



>


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

My friends persian cat



>





a lot of Thankx to those cute stray pups and dogs and not to forget the fluddy Persian cat


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

These pictures are fantastic, you guys! My favorites since I posted last... 

Marley looking out the window
harrise's second pic (and I don't have a fancy camera) LOL
JessRU09's second pic (adorable)
Charlie pig  
Shaina's second pic. Neat! 
chul3l3ies1126's 4th pic. Great angle! 

If this were a contest, it would be really hard to choose a favorite! Great job!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

No silhouettes but...
















(Probably the closest thing to a silhouette I have...)


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)




----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Some oldies - but my favorites.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Any excuse to add pic's of Jake.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Love the Corgi in the sun! Beautiful! 

Just a few more from me.  

Jaia:



















B'asia:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Fun thread! There are so many beautiful photos here!!

A few of my favorites...




























More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)




----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

koozie

























izzy's first paw prints in the snow


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Izzy


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

keno


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

this has always been my favorite of my old girl, Lacey....the thing w/ this pic is that i wasn't even looking at her when i took it....she was laying on the back seat of my van and i lined the red dot from my camera on her using the rearview mirror and snapped....this is what i got, no "fixing"...









and i love this one of Saoirse (especially since she doesn't like the camera)









and this one of Tir (camoflauge)....









and i don't know what happened here but i think it turned out awesome...Ghost Dog....


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is one I've always liked.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I always liked this one:


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

My Taylor *smiles*


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

FourIsCompany said:


> Hallie is so cute. I love the bridge picture. The manicured paw is great!


Thanks  She used to be the perfect model but since she hit 1 she's been all about not paying attention .


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Everyone has such great pictures! 

Some of my own dogs now. Had to dig around in my Photobucket a while lol.


























This one, if it weren't for the background...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love this beach series. She SO wanted to go down to the beach and kept staring longingly down at it.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

And these are just random favorites...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll keep adding over time... I have sooo many nice ones.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dexter... one of my past rescues...


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. Everyones pictures are so good. PrincessTiffany, your second picute in the first post is intense, I love it!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

No where near as "artsy" as all of yours....but these are a few of my favorites...


----------

